# Reptile Palooza September 8



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Is anyone going to the Reptile Palooza show in PA on September 8th? Also known as the Pocono Mountain Reptile Expo? I know we here at Dales Bearded Dragons will be. Like always we will have a full range of supplies.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Buddy,

I may be more interested when they post a Vendor's List on their website. 

Anyone have any rumors on who else will be vending there? The list of frog vendors may be short as there's a White Plains Show the following day.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I know we will have supplies at both shows. I will also have some vivs for sale.
Working on getting the vendor list.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Heaths frog farm and frogs n things might do the show. Joshs might be there also. There is a controversy over it though.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Any update on the show's vendors? It looks like the vendor list button has been deactivated from the show's web site...


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Joshs will be there and heaths frog farm might be there.
We will have supplies like always.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catgirl (Aug 9, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Is anyone going to the Reptile Palooza show in PA on September 8th? Also known as the Pocono Mountain Reptile Expo? I know we here at Dales Bearded Dragons will be. Like always we will have a full range of supplies.
> Buddy
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Guys - I suggest you check out who is really "sponsoring" this show, and what they hope to gain. Chances could be, vendors (your competition) and sponsor, could be one and the same.


----------



## ReptilePalooza (Aug 12, 2012)

Catgirl, we have seen you post negative comments about our show on this site as well as a few others, not really sure what your "real" motive is? Please keep your show politics and negitive comments to yourself, since its obvious you only joined this board to post that comment. We are tired of the politics and are striving for a negitive-free show. All vendors and other show promoters are welcome.
Yes, we do vend at many reptile shows up and down the East Coast, however we will not be vending at our own show in the Poconos, as yes it would be a conflict in our opinion.
As far as our motive? We are looking to host a great show, with great vendors. We are trying to get the word out that owning reptiles can be both safe and rewarding for all ages. We are commited to education and conservation.
We are trying to go get the next generation of reptile owners out and intrested in keeping all types of reptiles/anphibians. What better way to do that than with the GatorBoys road show. They have great beliefs about conservation and we are excited to have them.
We are hosting the show at a very nice resort venue that is fully climate controlled, sure we could have found a cheap venue with no air, but thats not what we are trying to do....so I guess you could say one of our 'motives' as you call it, is to raise the bar on reptile shows. 
We do have 3 frog vendors confirmed for the show, and new vendors signing up everyday. We are working on getting a vendor list posted soon.
We look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i will try to make it. just to see a "new show". just as long it isn't like hamburg with so-so parking and the temp inside is bearable. not like the last hamburg show. lack of cool air, unless you stood by the fans.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

ReptilePalooza said:


> Catgirl, we have seen you post negative comments about our show on this site as well as a few others, not really sure what your "real" motive is? Please keep your show politics and negitive comments to yourself, since its obvious you only joined this board to post that comment. We are tired of the politics and are striving for a negitive-free show. All vendors and other show promoters are welcome.
> Yes, we do vend at many reptile shows up and down the East Coast, however we will not be vending at our own show in the Poconos, as yes it would be a conflict in our opinion.
> As far as our motive? We are looking to host a great show, with great vendors. We are trying to get the word out that owning reptiles can be both safe and rewarding for all ages. We are commited to education and conservation.
> We are trying to go get the next generation of reptile owners out and intrested in keeping all types of reptiles/anphibians. What better way to do that than with the GatorBoys road show. They have great beliefs about conservation and we are excited to have them.
> ...


Is a current Show vendor list available? It doesn't seem to be on your web site...

Thanks...


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

radiata said:


> Is a current Show vendor list available? It doesn't seem to be on your web site...
> 
> Thanks...


It is probably hard for them to put one together because of the new vendors signing up every day

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReptilePalooza (Aug 12, 2012)

Working on the vendor list, the confirmed list of vendors will be posted soon. We have posted the show sponsors and the event/seminar schedule. Please keep checking the site and it will be there soon. 
Glad to hear you are coming out, it will be fully climate controlled with plenty of free parking.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't see this show on kingsnake. Ever considering advertising there?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Josh's Frogs will be there with tons of cb frogs, tons of supplies (for reptiles and amphibians - an entire 12' trailers' worth!). We'll have live plants, feeders for your darts, and plenty of vivarium woods. I'll also be giving a talk on dart frogs, covering some basic natural history, captive care, construction of a vivarium, and breeding. We're also running a contest for 2 VIP tickets and a personal meet and greet with the Gator Boys before the show on Saturday - simply place a preorder for delivery to the show, and be automatically entered in the contest! Plus, Josh's Frogs is donating several frog and reptile related products for door prizes. Mike Novy will be coming with us, as well.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i read that josh was coming but wasn't sure if you were. i think so far there will be 3 frog vendors.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Is this only a one time show or will it be regular? I thought about doing it but with white plains the next day, it just too much. Maybe next time it can be scheduled taking other local shows into account.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

JeremyHuff said:


> Is this only a one time show or will it be regular? I thought about doing it but with white plains the next day, it just too much. Maybe next time it can be scheduled taking other local shows into account.


Double weekends are always hard but they can be a lot of fun. Dales Bearded Dragons will be toughing it out and bringing all our supplies for darts and most other reptiles. Check us out.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

where is this being hold ( address) Thanks


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

it is being held in the poconos. ferwood resort. the link for it. 
HOME - reptile palooza


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

Yep, I ll be there with Josh's frogs and some thumb nails and many treefrogs including waxy monkey frogs


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

They have some vendors listed now, looks like it will be worth checking out
Its located very near the delaware water gap  very nice maybe some autum leave changing


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I can bring Colombian Nilo trunctus f2 2-3mths oow $60ea
with group discounts  will post pics in classified


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

This ended up being a great show. I got the gator boys autographs lol. Can't wait to do the next one.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Buddysfrogs said:


> This ended up being a great show. I got the gator boys autographs lol. Can't wait to do the next one.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Really? The vendors and attendees I spoke to thought it was mostly gawkers and poor sales.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

We had a great show. It was a lot of cheaper sales but a lot of it. It was a big family show.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

